# DOS sound driver problem



## anonymousprick (Aug 9, 2006)

I've been using DOS for a file server for several years now, and love it so much I thought I'd put DOS on my laptop. The only reason I want to do this is so I have a low resource-consumption way to play music and video files while on business trips.

The problem is: the onboard Conexant AC-Link Audio is too new to offer support/drivers for DOS. I'd like to know if there is a driver out there which is compatible with my onboard sound card or if there is some kind of basic universal sound driver for DOS which could enable me to hear sound in DOS.

I've already google'd, yahoo'd, etc search engine'd it and couldn't come up with anything even remotely related to solving my problem. ANY response/tips/help will be greatly appreciated.

--Tom


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First off, DOS won't use less battery than running Windows, since the power saving features of the laptop won't be used. You'll also probably never find any program to play video from DOS on that laptop. I suggest this is an exercise in futility, I'd stick to Windows for this tasik.


----------



## anonymousprick (Aug 9, 2006)

I've already got a program which successfully plays video on my laptop as well as a music player, but, of course, I can't hear the audio. As for resources, I meant processing power, hard drive space, etc. I like the fact that I can turn my laptop on and 5 seconds later (literally) a video is playing without any video latency.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Have you tried a generic sound blaster dos driver? I have read that Conexant makes cards that are compatible to sound blaster so a dos sound blaster driver may initialize it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I guess I still don't see the point. You can put the laptop into hibernation and get it to start up quickly enough...


----------

